# Tank divider and water circulation



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

*I was wondering about putting a tank divider in my 20g and having my male on one side and my female (plus all the other fish) on the other side. I am worried about the water flow though. The divider is plastic with tiny holes in it. I am afraid that the filter wont be able to reach that water...and will the heater be able to heat it as well? 

Thanks for any and all advice!*


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It shouldn't be a problem......


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The dividers work fine. I have several in various tanks, some with HOB and some with canisters, and they all do great.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a noticable rather large difference in temperature with my divider. Seems like it was about 5 degrees or so if memory serves. 

Having a 10g with 4 compartments (3 dividers) and a HOB filter in the middle resulted in the outer 2 compartments having stagnant water for me.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend more than one divider per tank, personally. I think the water flow would degrade too much.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea it definitely did.. I even tried setting the filter over the middle divider so there was definitely flow in the 2 middle compartments. Still stagnant on the outer compartments tho.

Unfortunately the one where I noticed the temperature was in a 20L with only 1 divider. I had some stupid notion of spawning 2 pairs of bettas in there with the divider up (LOL yea ok!).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you put the in and out of the filter at oppisite ends of the tank, you would force some flow through the whole tank. Unfortunately, only canister filters are easy to plumb this way.


----------

